# New Cover Art: Priests of Mars by Graham McNeill



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The latest cover art is not a glorious Space Marine or a regiment of proud Imperial Guardsmen, but a Tech-Priest of Mars.




























Its looking quite good, really capturing the mysterious and mechanical appearance of the Tech-Priests.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I particularly like the background, similar to _Retribution Falls_ by Chris Wooding in a way. This sounds like it'll be a good book.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this novel, based on McNeill's story in Collected Visions, I'm sure he can do it justice. I'm imagining an Aliens type scenario: they touch down on an alien planet and find the inhabitants dead, things go from bad to worse, maybe a double crossing Imperial Agent is wanting to sacrifice the crew in order to retrieve a specimen, but he gets his dues in a grizly fashion...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This WILL be an interesting book by the looks of it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> I'm looking forward to this novel, based on McNeill's story in Collected Visions, I'm sure he can do it justice. I'm imagining an Aliens type scenario: they touch down on an alien planet and find the inhabitants dead, things go from bad to worse, maybe a double crossing Imperial Agent is wanting to sacrifice the crew in order to retrieve a specimen, but he gets his dues in a grizly fashion...


Actually this is feasible. McNeill has said the story is based around a Tech-Priest who is part of an Explorator Fleet, so they are hunting for STCs. My guess is the story they'll find one, but I doubt they'll get to keep it. Whenever an STC is featured in the novels or more recent lore the Mechanicus never get their hands on it.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Is it set pre or post Heresy?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

One of the greatest BL covers out there I would say.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Among best covers from BL of recent years. Hope they get away from usual comicbook looks.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Is it set pre or post Heresy?


Good question well presented....

My dosh is on post heresy...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Is it set pre or post Heresy?


That is also an answer I'd like to know...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I want to see the artwork cropped for novel format, because at the minute the tech-priest looks far too small in relation to a heavily grey background.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Could be heretical. I know the Imperium is not exactly health and safety conscious, but there's so many "threatening" features on the priest that it's possibly to do with a rift between mechanicus - or even something akin to the different factions, like the followers of Land, etc.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Cant wait for this just set the top image as my wallpaper, after Mechanicus and Collected Visions cant wait for this. Really hope it spawns a series if it goes down well.

Praise to the Machine God


----------

